# Dry Fire, or not to dry fire



## Tackdriver9mm (Aug 21, 2011)

I recently bought a S &W Sigma 9mm.

I was told that the best way to get used to , and to loosen up, the stiff trigger was to "Dry fire the heck out of it"

Is this a bad idea? I know some guns you shouldn't dry fire. Is this one that will be damaged or is it "Immune" to dry firing?

Any advice, will be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Be sure to use a "snap cap".

Then do it as often as you want.

It'll be good for both of you.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tackdriver9mm (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, they surely don't cost as much as fixing a broken firing pin, right?

Appreciate it.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Put some ammo in it and live fire.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

ozzy said:


> Put some ammo in it and live fire.


...Yeah-inside the house. :anim_lol: :smt083


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Yeah-inside the house. :anim_lol: :smt083


Now why would you do that? :numbchuck:


----------



## Peaches (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, you can dry fire the Sigma 9mm but be sure that it cycles completely before firing again. Or as dondavis3 says, use a snap cap. But it sure is more fun to go to the range and live fire.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

:[email protected] Peaches

True Dat


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

ozzy said:


> Put some ammo in it and live fire.





Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Yeah-inside the house. :anim_lol: :smt083


I suspect that many people may be unwilling to admit practicing "live fire inside the house".
Sometimes designated as an "ID". As opposed to an "AD".

Long ago I heard a rumor that back in the hills in Kentucky (named something like "Bad Ass Holler")
there was family who practiced togetherness by competitive target shooting while sitting on their
over-stuffed sofa.

At first, I thought this was really "inside the house live fire". I saw a picture reputed to be their
targets. People faces, apparently "revnoors". But then I learned their targets were actually nailed
to the side of one of their barns which was still standing. And they were shooting through large
gaps in their house siding. So, not 100% "in-house".

I don't know if it was really true that "GranMaw" was the consistent winner. But, it was said she
had more practice with "live fire on real revnoors" than any of the clan that was still alive.

OK, I know. :smt179 
I'll save you the trouble. :smt075


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Snap caps, good for practice just my opinion.


----------



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

Extensive dry-fire should be a part of any serious training regimen. Perfect practice makes perfect.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

What does your manual tell you about dry firing???

You won't hurt your pistol if you take the others advice and get some snap caps.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck with that trigger.......it will need some serious pulling to get it smoother. I fear it may never be smoothed out but it may get smoother for you. Be safe. Have fun

RCG


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I dry fire my weapons with snap caps all the time

It still makes me cringe alittle, ik its safe but in any case I highly recommend snap caps


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been told by several gun store clerks and friends that if a centerfire pistol can't withstand a lot of dry fire practice, then it's not a pistol worth owning.

Dry fire practice has helped me tremdously. I had my doubts, but was encouraged to try. So I practiced for 20-30 minutes a day (how you practice is very important as well) for a week. My marksmanship was greatly improved at my next trip to the range and I credit it to dry fire.

I picked up the book below (not trying to sell this book) and it greatly encourages dry fire practice and suggests minimal live fire as a training technique. From a training perspective, I tend to agree. BUT live fire is too much fun to minimize!!

Amazon.com: Tactical Pistol Marksmanship: How To Improve Your Combat Shooting Skills (9781581602784): Gabriel Suarez, Gabe Suarez: Books


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

ronmail65 said:


> I've been told by several gun store clerks and friends that if a centerfire pistol can't withstand a lot of dry fire practice, then it's not a pistol worth owning...


Yeah, but use a snap-cap anyway.
Your pistol's parts will last longer.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Steve M1911A1

+1

:smt1099


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I am not familiar with this handgun, but most triggers take a long time improving with dry firing. If you want it to improve, get a trigger/hammer/polishing job. 
I am a big fan of dry fire exercises. Some guns don't need snapcaps....check with your manufacturer. The Cz75 with extended firing pin does not. 

Dry fire to work on your grip/hold, on pulling the trigger and working to keep the frontsight from moving, and work on drawing from holster and magazine changes. 

And, Dryfire is free....no ammo to purchase.
CC


----------



## racefan (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought a Laserlyte laser round to dry fire in the house. Works like a charm in my 9mm H&K P30.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Al-ways use snap-cap.. Love your pistol/ She will love you back.:smt115


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah, but use a snap-cap anyway.
> Your pistol's parts will last longer.


 1+ :smt1099


----------

